# Yamaha F70 Prop Selection



## Todd Thibodeaux (Mar 31, 2020)

john1234 said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for a stainless prop for a Yamaha 70 four stroke on a Beavertail Mosquito? I am breaking the motor in with a Solas 13 1/2 x15 aluminum. Hoping to get a prop with good hole shot and top end speed at 6200 rpm. Thinking a Power Tech. Thanks John


I have a power tech four blade off a f70 hpxt in new condition I will part with. I don’t have the numbers on it but can get them if your interested.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

john1234 said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for a stainless prop for a Yamaha 70 four stroke on a Beavertail Mosquito? I am breaking the motor in with a Solas 13 1/2 x15 aluminum. Hoping to get a prop with good hole shot and top end speed at 6200 rpm. Thinking a Power Tech. Thanks John


Have you called Powertech and also Beavertail and see what they recommend?


----------



## john1234 (Jun 8, 2014)

I have not. Going to call Powertech Monday and see what they have to say. Lot's of excellent intel on this site and am hoping someone might have first hand on the water experience.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

I ran a Powertech SWW3R in 14 pitch on my Maverick HPX-T with a F70. It was a very good fit. I changed out to a Jack Foreman, but the PT did very well, particularly at high elevation.


----------



## sydngoose (Oct 1, 2017)

Before you pull the trigger, call Ken at Prop Gods, discuss your situation with him. I did, and he set me up PERFECTLY for my Willy Roberts: He custom ported / vented a prop for me: AMAZING results. 
Ken Reeves: 
(941) 735-5808


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Powertech SCD3 16p is what I'm running on my Waterman w/ F70


----------



## 35spline (Mar 21, 2020)

ElLobo said:


> Powertech SCD3 16p is what I'm running on my Waterman w/ F70


What is your top speed and rpm with that combo?


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

38-40mph at 6200rpm


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

35spline said:


> What is your top speed and rpm with that combo?


38-40mph at 6200rpm


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

I have a Gordon Waterman 18 with a Yamaha F 70. I am running a Powertech RED 3, 15 pitch. 
I am getting right at 6,000 rpm’s at around 35 mph.
I just ordered a Michigan Wheel Ballistic 13.3 X 17 pitch. I will post on performance.


----------



## rlarriviere (Oct 5, 2020)

Icroc said:


> I have a Gordon Waterman 18 with a Yamaha F 70. I am running a Powertech RED 3, 15 pitch.
> I am getting right at 6,000 rpm’s at around 35 mph.
> I just ordered a Michigan Wheel Ballistic 13.3 X 17 pitch. I will post on performance.


Would love to hear how the new prop performs. I am repowering a 2008 Gordon Waterman with a Yamaha F70 this weekend and need prop recommendations.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

rlarriviere said:


> Would love to hear how the new prop performs. I am repowering a 2008 Gordon Waterman with a Yamaha F70 this weekend and need prop recommendations.


I have the same boat and engine. Powertech scd3 16p is the ticket. Tried a bunch of props and this is the one.


----------



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

Powertec scd3 15p on a 16 Bonefisher .. 6300 rpm 36mph.. I also had itnported for better hole shot


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

I may end up back at the Powertech scd3 16p. 
I have heard too many good things about this prop to not try it out. I am going to keep my RED 3, 15 during the break in period, so it may be a week or so before I post the performance from the Ballistic.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

I have one for sale if anyone is interested!


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

You might also look at the turbo quest. Runs very similar to the scd, but better quality control. My experience with the scd's was that they were very inconsistent. 

Yamaha black stainless is a great prop too... unfortunately the smallest pitch is 17" and was just a little too much for my setup, but on a slightly smaller lighter boat that may be the ticket.


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

Well, I tried the Michigan Wheel Ballistic 13.3 X 17 pitch. Top end performance improved over my previous prop. 6200 rpm at 38 mph at wot. However, it was slow to get on plane and blew out when my jackplate was all the way up. So, for me, the extra top end isn't enough to justify not being able to jump up on plane or run with the jackplate all the way up. 

I’m going to keep running my current prop, but try the SCD 16. The Scd seems to be the one, based on everyone’s responses.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Call Jack Foreman at Cross Roads Prop shop. Tell him what you have, how your boat is set up, and how angry at shallow water you are. He'll send you the prop.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

ElLobo said:


> I have one for sale if anyone is interested!


@ElLobo you've got a PM


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I've been running a PowerTech SDC4R14 for sometime with the Yamaha F70 on my Gordon Waterman 18. Feel like I get the best combination of hole shot and speed. Hole shot is particularly good and I can hit 6100 RPM and 35-36 MPH. I have hit 6300 RPM and close to 40 MPH (solo, but full tank of fuel and full gear). Skiff handles great, does not slide in the turns even at high speed. One thing I do note with this prop is that the skiff runs a tad more bow down, even when trimmed up. Seems to run best with the jack plate up, and the motor trimmed up a bit too. Never had to worry about water pressure.


----------

